# GP puppy- balancing needs with husband's expectations



## eclipchic (Oct 24, 2010)

We've brought home the cutest little GP, she's just 8 weeks old. We lost our old dog recently to cancer, just a mutt but he was always good at filling shoes that needed filled. He would patrol (walk and mark property lines) which kept coyotes away enough for us, we never needed him to do more but just his presence was enough. So now we have this little girl and I thought my husband and I were on board that she was going to be a LGD, however after more talking he's of the persuasion that she needs to play the role that our old dog took on- sort of a hybrid family/farm dog. I'm just wondering if we are asking too much. I think based on my husband's expectations that we need to train her as a good family dog and take her for daily property line walks and maybe she will pick it up as a habit to patrol the lines? 

I'm ok with her being just a family dog, I think my husband's expectation might be a little much though. Any thoughts?


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

she will do both...be a great family dog and protect the property. Give her 3 years to fully mature.

and.....pixies! where are pixies of her???? we want pixies so we can ogle over her and go oh and awe!


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

She'll grow and fill both jobs. As Westbrook said, just give her time to grow up. 

And yes, definatly need piccies!!!


----------



## eclipchic (Oct 24, 2010)

Ha! You'd think I was on the goat forum  Of course I have cute pictures


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh geese, she's just beautiful! What a love.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Very cute baby!! Have fun with her!


----------



## Laurie J (Mar 9, 2005)

Very cute! Had to cringe a little though, when I saw her in the house! Our Great Pyrs have never been in the house, and, if she stays in much, it'll be hard to convince her she's a livestock guardian and not just a pet.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

I love the fact that you are bonding the pup with the baby - both are darling!

gonna make a great all round protection dog.. the family, house, livestock, anything within his fenced area.

when starting the obedience training... make sure the baby has a treat and tells the dog.. sit! start the pecking order (alpha) early.

make sure to get photos of the puppy as he grows... do you have a wall that you mark the kids height? put the puppy against the wall and start marking his growth too! the kids would get a kick out of getting to mark the puppy on the wall!


----------

